

PyPy: Python 3.x status update #3 - vgnet
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2012/04/py3k-status-update-3.html

======
vgnet
Oh man, it was posted one hour earlier and mine got all the votes:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3808719>. I blame the new localized
blogspot[.com].xx domains, I suggest that HN should special case these when
looking for duplicates.

